# Warre swarm in Sept?



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

I opened my Warre yesterday to check for honey, and found some swarm cells at the bottom of some combs. They currently have 3 fully drawn boxes and 1 empty. wouldn't it be odd to swarm now?


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Bees can and do swarm anytime.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Swarm cells with larvae or dry swarm cell cups? Beginners confuse the two.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I get 3 or 4 swarm call nearly every September. It is no piece of cake to get them winter ready. but I figure their odds are better with me than in the wild. So No! It is not all that odd for bees to swarm this time of year.


----------

